# College Student Lesson #2



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Reflecting back on some of the insight some of us have given our new college student member, AnglePink140. I believe she has found out that we are a passionate bunch, especially when it comes to being prepared for what life throw at you and defending our rights. I hope she understands that most of us have been around long enough to witness the fall and theft of a life we once knew and valued. One we are willing to fight for.

My local auto service center had a stack of cards on the counter today and I picked one up. The following words requited below, which I had not read before were printed on it. I thought it spoke of what drives most of us daily as we prepare for tomorrow...... so I would like to share it with her and as well, those of you here on the forum.

_"This is the beginning of a new day, God has given me this day to use as I will. I can waste it or use it for good. What I do today is important, because I'm exchanging a day of my life for it. When tomorrow comes, this day will be gone forever, leaving in its place something that I have traded for it. I want it to be gain, not evil; success, not failure; in order that I shall not regret the price I paid for it."

_


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Reflecting back on some of the insight some of us have given our new college student member, AnglePink140. I believe she has found out that we are a passionate bunch, especially when it comes to being prepared for what life throw at you and defending our rights. I hope she understands that most of us have been around long enough to witness the fall and theft of a life we once knew and valued. One we are willing to fight for.
> 
> My local auto service center had a stack of cards on the counter today and I picked one up. The following words requited below, which I had not read before were printed on it. I thought it spoke of what drives most of us daily as we prepare for tomorrow...... so I would like to share it with her and as well, those of you here on the forum.
> 
> ...


Interesting.

I think pinkie 140 is full of manuarue .

Lets see Come run in some "Pinkie"


----------



## BrandonCooper (Oct 9, 2020)

The large number of positive reviews from our customers is an incentive that allows us to write great content for them and constantly improve the quality of our services.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KollinYang said:


> Hmm, interesting, can i view the reviews of your service? When I was in school, I wrote an essay about my gecko, I loved it very much. Later in medical college, I studied reptile biology and wrote a dissertation, essay writers online helped me in this, they are real geniuses of their craft.


I am curious as to where you went to "medical college"?


----------



## judywriter (May 5, 2021)

KollinYang said:


> Hmm, interesting, can i view the reviews of your service? When I was in school, I wrote an essay about my gecko, I loved it very much. Later in medical college, I studied reptile biology and wrote a dissertation, essay writers online helped me in this, they are real geniuses of their craft.


What is the website that writes essays for you for free?


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

ALL essay websites are pure scam. The “product” they sell is easily detectable and guarantees a FAIL. Don’t be stupid and pay for cut and paste garbage.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> The “product” they sell is easily detectable and guarantees a FAIL.


And even if someone does not find a fake, then personally I am ashamed to publish such garbage.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

angelica.saulsbury.9 said:


> Cool stuff you have got and you keep updating all of us. Visit Bathroom Remodeling McLean for professional Home Construction and Renovation services.


Anyone in the Prepper community had better know how to remodel a bathroom and do home construction. Cause when the SHTF, Some cheesy Construction company ain't going to be there to help !!!


----------

